# Filtration??? Saltwater



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Whats up,

I have some questions concerning the filtration with my 46 gallon aquarium. I currently have a bio-wheel 200 and I'm adding 25 lbs figi live rock next week and I am just trying to figure out what would be my best route for biological filtration and . I purchased turbo start from the local pet store because the owner stated it was the best way to cycle your aquarium and with this you wouldnt need live rock with this. Somebody holla back so I can figure out this filtration out............Apprec


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

well since i am tired and only had 3 hours of sleep, im going to overlook alot of things, that if someone cares to pick up can, live rock really isnt used to cycle, as stuff can die off, etc. etc., but its used as biological filtration, because it is very porous it contains many little organisms in it that break down the all the bad stuff in your tank into well, less bad stuff, i would reccomend a bare minimum of 50lbs of live rock if you plan to have any corals or inverts, and i would drop the biowheel, yes it is great in fw, and even sw, but, it will gunk up from salt creep and in turn wont be as effecient, then theres the nitrate probs.... i wouldnt use any rapid cycle "solutions" as most do not work..... AT ALL... only one is known to work well, and sorry for forgetting the name i think it was like tetra something or what other, but evertything else just doesnt cut it, especially in sw, you would probably want to get a skimmer to help pull out all the little things a mechanical filter cant pull out, and if you can get a small filter to run carbon every now and then even better, filtration can be done many many ways, but its up to you to find the right type for your setup


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i noticed i may have came on a little strong, but im a bit grumpy only getting 3 hours sleep, sorry, lol


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the product hail sniper is refering too is bio spira... it is the only one that works consistently, other products are hit or miss. Skimmer is definately a good filtration method.


----------



## sprintguy (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks I apprec the reply. Just got a sea clone skimmer and ditched the bio-wheel.


----------

